# Post pics of your Love bags here:



## Antonia

I'll add my new one and will post my black one later as I'm at work.


----------



## Antonia




----------



## Antonia




----------



## laurenrr

Here is my Love - it came with a really pretty embellished strap as well as the regular one


----------



## Antonia

laurenrr said:


> Here is my Love - it came with a really pretty embellished strap as well as the regular one
> View attachment 5347853
> View attachment 5347854


Oh my, I love that embellished strap!!  Thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## goldenblonde

I just repainted mine  It was light pink before and the centre was looking a bit tired.


----------



## Antonia

goldenblonde said:


> I just repainted mine  It was light pink before and the centre was looking a bit tired.


Oh wow-I love this color!!!   Was it easy to do?? This is amazing...it's like buying a new bag without spending money!


----------



## goldenblonde

Antonia said:


> Oh wow-I love this color!!!   Was it easy to do?? This is amazing...it's like buying a new bag without spending money!


Thank you so much  yes, it was quite easy, you strip most of the existing colour off (can use acetone or a specially designed product- mine was by Angelus) then repaint. I also used wool brushes which are made for this and probably give a smoother look than a paint brush  what I didn’t do was cover the hardware with tape, but it scratches off quite easily.


----------



## goldenblonde

Leather paint was also by angelus (hot pink)


----------



## Antonia

goldenblonde said:


> Leather paint was also by angelus (hot pink)


That is amazing!!  Does the acetone change the feel of the leather or dry it out? Do you then have to condition the leather?  Sorry about all the questions but I find this so facinating!  You probably have a one of a kind Love bag now!!


----------



## goldenblonde

I'm really flattered that you like it ^_^ No, you don't recondition after. It has a very slightly different feel afterwards, so I think it's best for bags with small damages or that you're bored of.

Here's a tutorial that I followed


----------



## sdkitty

Antonia said:


> View attachment 5346363
> View attachment 5346365
> View attachment 5346366


elegant


----------

